# DayZ Survivors camp



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 4, 2012)

So, 

I have decided to branch off from the Stock DayZ forum here and focus on Survivors and helping survivors.

This thread is NOT for Bandits. 

This thread is here to coordinate and assist survivors in game. if you want to travel somewhere with a pal or 2 to increase your survival, drop a note here.

Helping people survive is a trait that should be rewarded with something other than a bullet.


----------

